

Campaign for Germany to Offer Snowden Asylum Over NSA Leaks - cdvonstinkpot
http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/nov/03/germany-edward-snowden-asylum?CMP=twt_gu

======
cdvonstinkpot
It's tomorrow's Der Spiegel cover story:

[http://pic.twitter.com/gscZWhCryq](http://pic.twitter.com/gscZWhCryq)

